# Suggest a good book for windows application using c#?



## yo01 (Jan 4, 2012)

Please suggest a book for creating windows application using Microsoft visual c#. The book should cover the form programming in details not the console part.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Head First C#.
Head First Labs from O'Reilly Media, Inc. :: Head First C#


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 4, 2012)

Try this one:

Pro C# 2010 and the .NET 4 Platform, Fifth Edition


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 7, 2012)

c#School by Faraz Rasheed
gr8 book for beginning with .net and c#'
must try!!


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 7, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> Try this one:
> 
> Pro C# 2010 and the .NET 4 Platform, Fifth Edition



+1
Great Book for Learning and for Lifetime Reference
*www.flipkart.com/books/8184897200?...BA--&ref=f60af197-1d0b-4413-b170-da8d134878e6


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 15, 2012)

Try the one from Charles Petzold


----------

